# Tomorrow--Nov 10--Happy Birthday Marines!



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2011)

Old--Young--here or wherever in the world you may be, have a Great 236th Marine Corps Birthday. 
     

To the young Marines in uniform today:


----------



## elevan (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marines!!  


 "Oorah! Semper Fi, Do Or Die!"


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 9, 2011)

My lil baby bro is a Marine.

Three tours in Iraq.  He watched his CO die, his best friend died in his arms after stepping on the explosive spot that my lil brother stepped over, and cried over the bodies of dead children.  He felt the very breath of bullets in Fallujah and kept the whole in his sleeve to remind him of his blessings and fallen brothers.  He missed his own father's funeral because he was serving his country. He has sent me mail that was literally signed with his own dropped blood.   Ask him why and he will tell you "Do or die, Semper Fi! OO-Rah!"

He is my lil baby brother, he is my Marine, he is my HERO.

All those other Marines are my brother's brother...........therefore they are my brother, in my mind at least. (even the ones with grey beards)

God Bless the Eagle, Globe and Anchor! God Bless the AMERICAN Flag.  God Bless the ones who hold that Flag up for 236 years! And God bless those of us who stand beneath her shelter!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

BIG THANK YOU to all our Past and Present Military.  I ALWAYS remember Veterans Day.  

Also to those families of those Past and Present Military.  Thank you for your support and sacrifices!  


HAPPY VETERANS DAY!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

Semper Fi.  Happy Birthday.

Happy Veterans Day too


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike Perdelwitz  (Navy)  2003 - present  Navy Seabees serve as part of the Marines and vice versa...  My boy is currently in Active Reserves Navy.  He is a Master Diesel Mechanic. 






Paul Alfred Nelson  (USMC)  1942 - 1950  Once a Marine, always a Marine. Papa served in the Pacific.   He was also a Drill Sgt. for a short time at Camp Pendelton before it was called MCRD.  






Paul Nelson Perdelwitz  2011 - present  My son Paul lost 100 pounds to join the Marines at the age of 28.  He is amazing.  






Happy Birthday USMC.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 10, 2011)

Queen Mum.......What is your Pauls current rank?  I'm pretty sure that I have seen him before!  Is he on the east coast?  Ask him if he knows Combat Instructor SGT Biondo. (Biondo is actually T-Bird, my lil baby brother.)

Seriously, I have met that Marine. Um, not wanting to sound weird or anything, but I remember thinking..........."Daannnnggggg, sure does like me some steely eyes on a Marine."

 sorry didnt know that the hottie Marine was ur baby at the time.  From now on I promise to only say "awwwwwww"


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Is he on the east coast?  Ask him if he knows Combat Instructor SGT Biondo. (Biondo is actually T-Bird, my lil baby brother.)


Will do?  He lives on the East Coast and is stationed there, but hasn't been there very long.  BTW, my sis lives in NC.  Near Monroe.  She looks JUST LIKE him as do I.


----------

